# Coastal Radio 97/MX Lifeboat receiver - information sought



## Jonathan H.

Hi all

I have just acquired an ex RNLI lifeboat type 97/MX radio receiver built by Coastal Radio of Edinburgh circa 1950s.

Looking for any information on these such as which boats they were used on (I assume Watson class?), the model of the matching transmitter, years in service etc.

I have seen an old RNLI film on YouTube from 1952 where one is shown for a few seconds, but the image is naturally quite blurry and impossible to read the makers plate on the transmitter.

Do the RNLI archives in Poole hold old boat inventories perhaps, which might list equipment fitted to a particular boat?

Any help gratefully received! 

Jonathan, 
M0ZGB


----------



## Iain Crosbie

Some time ago I posted a builder's photograph of the chartroom of my boat, Clyde Class 70-002 (built 1965) and this shows the complete radio installation including a Coastal set. You'll find the picture here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...-70-002-chart-table-2fradio-equipment/cat/515
Needless to say this had all been replaced before I acquired the vessel, but the pictures might be of interest to you.
You could try contacting the radio department of your nearest nautical college as they may have lecturers who knew something of these sets, or even make an enquiry on here in the Radio section.


----------



## Jonathan H.

Thanks Iain, the picture of the radio installation looks very interesting. The CR set is later than mine by 12 years or so and is possibly a Curlew? Th other set is perhaps Pye, judging by the Pye mic. on the side of it. It kind of looks similar to the Pye Hamble Tx/Rx combi I have, but more of a brutalism design than the Hamble.

There is an E-Bay seller who has one of the Decca sets similar to the one in your picture for sale at the moment. Unfortunately, he clearly runs some knd of salvage style store and has a whopping £150 on it. It isn't in particularly good condition either. 

Cheers
Jonathan


----------

